# Had first weight loss hypnotherapy session today



## Jennywren (Aug 3, 2011)

Had my first weight loss hypnotherapy session today , today was aout behavioural changes , we went through all the changes i want to make , then i was hypnotised and she told my sub conscience all the changes i want to make and how to make them then brought me out of the hypnosis , she asked me how long i thought i was in a state of hypnosis for and i said 15-20 mins and it was actually 39 mins so maybe although i thought my concious mind was aware and listening to everything maybe i was in a deeper state of hypnosis than i thought i was ! Came home and had evening meal and realised i was doing things that she had suggested without realising i was doing them ie putting my knife and fork down between mouthfuls, it does feel a bit strange when id realised id done it withot thinking about it .Oh well prepared to give anything a try


----------



## Hazel (Aug 3, 2011)

oooh, how interesting - I will be really interested to hear your progress.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 3, 2011)

Fascinating Jenny  I hope it really works well for you!


----------



## Steff (Aug 3, 2011)

Hope it works for you Jenny


----------



## trophywench (Aug 3, 2011)

Years ago ditto with stopping smoking.  I came out of there having sat listening to the traffic outside for about half an hour and letting his voice just go over me as I wondered where the people on the bus were going etc etc ..... paifd my money thinking what a waste of hard-earned that was and got in the car to go home.

 No, it was 75 minutes.  And I never even thought of smoking another fag for over 4 years.  I was even made redundant halfway through that, and didn't even think I'd have one then.

Sadly I went on holiday and suddenly .....

But you could lose one *hell *of a lot of weight in 4 years!!!!

I think whatever it is, in your deepest subconscious you actually have to really WANT to do it - even if you prevaricate on the surface - then it works ......

Good luck !


----------



## cazscot (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks for the update Jenny, very interesting .


----------



## Jennywren (Aug 4, 2011)

trophywench said:


> I think whatever it is, in your deepest subconscious you actually have to really WANT to do it - even if you prevaricate on the surface - then it works ......Good luck !



Believe me i really want this !!!Thanks Everyone for good luck wishes theses are helping me


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Aug 4, 2011)

Wow Jenny sound interesting stuff. Hope things go well for you. Keep us
posted on your progress.


----------



## lucy123 (Aug 4, 2011)

Jenny I will be following your journey with interest.


----------



## Jennywren (Aug 4, 2011)

Will keep you all updated , my behavioural changes are even freaking me out


----------



## teapot8910 (Aug 4, 2011)

One the ladies I work with is having the same treatment, her dad actually does it! Sounds really interesting, hope it's going well Jenny


----------

